# I found a listing on instructables.com on how to make



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found a listing on instructables.com on how to make paper mache paste using toilet paper, salt and water. Here's the link for those who want to check it out.http://www.instructables.com/id/Make_paper_mache_pulp/

I tried it out last night just to sample it and it works great.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds simple and fun! I'll have to give this a shot when I get around to maing my giant spiders! Thanks for posting!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

no prob.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm going to try this too. Thanks.


----------

